# Am I the only one



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I seem to be the only person I know who likes:

Coldplay
Mobile
Creed
Green Day (old and new)
Bloc Party
New Metallica
New Trivium
Most Pop Punk Bands
Sage Francis
Angels And Airwaves

Anyone else like any of them?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I hate ColdPlay. I find their stuff so depressing. If I was going to end my life that's what I'd listen to.

I enjoy Green Day.

Creed's a guilty pleasure just because I think Mark is way underated.

Didn't get New Metallica.

New Pop Punk doesn't do much for me.

Don't know the rest of the stuff you listed.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

By New Metallica I mean from The Black Album onwards
And by New Trivium, I mean how they are now


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm with Jeff on Cold Play.......where's the razorblades? 

Why do so many people hate Creed? It was the only stuff in the 90's that caught my attention?


----------



## badbone (Feb 10, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Can't stand the yarling.
> 
> It's OK when Eddie Vedder does it, because he kind of started it. It just sounds goofy when anyone else does it.


considering they sold millions of cd's somebody must have liked them.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I liked the Black album. I thought St. Anger was a classic comedy album though. Listen to Eddie Murphy, or Robin Williams, and then listen to St. Anger. You cant tell me there is no influence there. I want ice cream!............


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I like old Green Day.. and I used to like Creed, but all their cds sounded the same.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

badbone said:


> considering they sold millions of cd's somebody must have liked them.



Ya Celine Dion, Vanilla Ice and MC Hammer all sold millions of CD's too, and that doesn't really justify it  . 

I try not to ever be insulting to anyone's musical tastes, but Creed are likely my least favourite band of all time. Since you specifically asked for reasons, I just find it insanely shallow (especially lyrically), overproduced, egotistical music. And then you see their videos were the singer seems to basically imply that he's some kind of saviour and it pretty much seals the deal. They also opened up the floodgates for a ton of bands that sound the exact same. As someone else mentioned it was already done by Pearl Jam, but at least there music had some substance to it, and some decent lyrical content.

I don't listen to much on your list, but I like Bloc Party a lot. Their guitar tones/dynamics are great. I think a lot of people don't like them because they had that 'drilled into you head as the next big thing' thing going on.

I think Trivium are very good, I just can't get into them. I just don't dig the 'growly' vocals on some of the stuff. 

I think Coldplay are decent, but a lot of their stuff starts to sound the same to me after awhile.

Poppunk wise I will admit it's a guilty pleasure when Sum 41 or Gob come on the radio. I wouldn't buy an album, but I will turn it up on the radio. 

I know it's off topic, but back to my first paragraph.....do you guys know anyone that owns a Celine Dion album? These other bands that sold millions of albums I actually know people who own the albums. I have never talked to anyone who owns a Celine Dion album, or never seen one in anyone's house I have visisted. Do people just hide her albums?


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Coldplay - decent backgound music. I like Chris Martin's voice but musically its just not something I'd really sit down and "listen" to.

Mobile - I know the name but can't recall anything about them.

Creed - can't stand em.

Green Day (old and new) - it's amazing how that little punk rock band we heard on kerplunk turned into one of the biggest rock bands on the planet. dig em. they just keep getting better.

Bloc Party - not a fan. in the least.

New Metallica - how new? last time I was fanatical about them was around Justice...they've written some good stuff since but just not into it as much.

New Trivium - who?

Most Pop Punk Bands - depends on which ones. there's lots of good ones and lots of horrible ones. I'm a big Descendents/All fan, and generally dig bands that have that socal pop punk sound.

Sage Francis - who?

Angels And Airwaves - yeah this record is alright. pretty cool that the drummer from Rocket From the Crypt is playing with them.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

hoser said:


> Most Pop Punk Bands - depends on which ones. there's lots of good ones and lots of horrible ones. I'm a big Descendents/All fan, and generally dig bands that have that socal pop punk sound.


The pop punk bands Im talking about are ones like New Found Glory, Blink 182, Rufio (amazing guitar work for a pop punk band, check them out). And bands people label as emo, even though I know theyre not like Hawthorne Heights, Relient K and I cant think of any other big names.

Oh yeah, and anybody like Horse the band?


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

zao_89 said:


> I seem to be the only person I know who likes:
> 
> Coldplay
> Mobile
> ...


Coldplay - I can listen to it, but I'd never buy it.

Mobile - ???

Creed - I so want to hate them for the mounds and mounds of drivle they spawned. However, I can't help but like "My Own Prison" and to a degree even the next one (title eludes me). The little fills in the chorus of "Higher" drive me crazy though...I mean Ted Bundy crazy.

Green Day - They've always been hit-or-miss with me. I like "Dookie" & LOVE "Nimrod". I kinda lost touch for a while until "American Idiot". A great album by a band that had "grown up" a lot.

Bloc Party - Never liked them. No real reason...I just don't dig it.

New Metallica - Well, I love The Black Album, Load & Re-load. The problem with that stuff for most old-school Metallica fans is it's not MOP or Justice, but musically it is all solid stuff. St. Anger, on the other hand, is a tough album to like - especially the studio recording. I kind of enjoy the "live in the studio" DVD that came with it though.

Trivium (old or new) - I just don't dig bands like Trivium, regardless of incarnation. I see the talent there and certainly the skill but there's just something about it I just can't stomach.

Pop-punk bands - Well, I really like a tune here and there but quite frankly I wouldn't be able to tell you what band is playing it. I would never buy an album. Same goes for the Emo-core stuff (stupid friggin term). The fact is I can't tell one band from another because the all sound exactly the same - same production, same vocal style, etc. 

Sage Francis - Buh?

Angels & Airwaves - also Buh?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...if i enjoy an artist's music i have little problem ignoring the naysayers. too often its "professional jealousy", or the fact that we love to hate anyone who is successful. i love to hear certain songs by celine dion and shania twain, no matter how uncool or unhip that makes me. i occasionally enjoy nickleback and creed. i'm a big fan of both u2 and the stones. i love (non-mainstream) country and bluegrass, pop opera (bocelli) and try my best to appreciate and enjoy rap and hip hop although so far i've failed miserably in that regard.

i think it is crucial to maintain an open mind.

-dh


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...if i enjoy an artist's music i have little problem ignoring the naysayers. too often its "professional jealousy", or the fact that we love to hate anyone who is successful. i love to hear certain songs by celine dion and shania twain, no matter how uncool or unhip that makes me. i occasionally enjoy nickleback and creed. i'm a big fan of both u2 and the stones. i love (non-mainstream) country and bluegrass, pop opera (bocelli) and try my best to appreciate and enjoy rap and hip hop although so far i've failed miserably in that regard.
> 
> i think it is crucial to maintain an open mind.


+1 Dave. Good music is good music regardless of genre. It is also 100% subjective. I freely admit that for the most part I'm an old-school hard rock/metalhead, but you'll also find Sam & Dave, ELO, Blondie, Underworld, SRV, Johnny Cash and a host of others in my racks.

Like yourself I have a hard time connecting with most rap & hip-hop stuff. The closest I've gotten is early Beastie Boys & some of the rap/rock fusion type deals.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Emohawk said:


> +1 Dave. Good music is good music regardless of genre. It is also 100% subjective. I freely admit that for the most part I'm an old-school hard rock/metalhead, but you'll also find Sam & Dave, ELO, Blondie, Underworld, SRV, Johnny Cash and a host of others in my racks.
> 
> Like yourself I have a hard time connecting with most rap & hip-hop stuff. The closest I've gotten is early Beastie Boys & some of the rap/rock fusion type deals.


I'm with you guys! 
When it comes to rap/hip hop though, I like watching the chicks dance to it!
:banana: "Its getting hot in here, so take off all your clothes!" :banana:


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

jroberts said:


> You might like Sage Francis.


I second that. And anyone else who thinks rapping about hoes and bling is stupid will like him too


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

check out the roots, digable planets, early black eyed peas, de la soul, rascalz, mos def, the pharcyde, company flow, public enemy, kardinal offishall, and k-os, k'naan and buck 65 for some good and different hip hop music.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Buck 65, i was gonna put him on the list too.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Old School Daze*

I would have to say that the music industry (thats what it is) has changed the way things are done. In the old days a record label would sign a band and let them develop over a few albums and if one didnt sell.....it would be thats okay we'll get her next time around. But nowadays.......its all about money.......there is no real artistic merit in a lot of the bands that were mentioned in previous posts. Thus the music sounds very repetitive and overrecycled......and frankly shallow in musicianship. The guys who run the record companies nowadays dont care about quality.......its about money and these guys are under great pressure to sell, sell, sell.........if they dont, they are dropped from the label.
That is exactly why all the bands mentioned at the beginning of this thread wont have the staying power or originality of a band like Rush............lets see Green Day sell 30 plus albums..............it will never happen.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...here's a great rant on the subject from another forum (and not aimed at anyone here):

"A distressing chunk of the time some of this outfit sounds like the
same eternal parade of near-senility, self-righteousness and rancour
that imagine themselves part of a greatest generation and some sort of
artistic pinnacle - just like every other generation of soon to be
doddering old ****s that have preceded them into that perhaps good
but definitely eternal night. Even more often than I do, fer chrissakes. 

"Hate whatever bands you want to. Hate whatever fans you want to. So
will I. Just don't ever imagine that too many people give a **** what
you or I think." 

:bow:


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> I would have to say that the music industry (thats what it is) has changed the way things are done. In the old days a record label would sign a band and let them develop over a few albums and if one didnt sell.....it would be thats okay we'll get her next time around. But nowadays.......its all about money.......there is no real artistic merit in a lot of the bands that were mentioned in previous posts. Thus the music sounds very repetitive and overrecycled......and frankly shallow in musicianship. The guys who run the record companies nowadays dont care about quality.......its about money and these guys are under great pressure to sell, sell, sell.........if they dont, they are dropped from the label.
> That is exactly why all the bands mentioned at the beginning of this thread wont have the staying power or originality of a band like Rush............lets see Green Day sell 30 plus albums..............it will never happen.


I agree we live in a fast food society in every way.
you do know Green Day have released 8 albums (9 including a greatest hits) and have been around for about 16 years right? Listen to the band on "1039/Smoothed Out Slappy Hours", then the band on "American Idiot". Huge difference.
Rush haven't released 30 albums...I wouldn't really hold them up as an example of a band with staying power since they barely graced the mainstream and are a fringe/cult band.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

hoser said:


> I agree we live in a fast food society in every way.
> you do know Green Day have released 8 albums (9 including a greatest hits) and have been around for about 16 years right? Listen to the band on "1039/Smoothed Out Slappy Hours", then the band on "American Idiot". Huge difference.
> Rush haven't released 30 albums...I wouldn't really hold them up as an example of a band with staying power since they barely graced the mainstream and are a fringe/cult band.


Good point about Green Day. They're not exactly a flash in the pan kind of thing.

I don't know aobut calling Rush a 'fringe/cult' band though. That may have been true in the 70's, but they were definately mainstream in the 80's. In fact, I would argue they became so mainstream it basically killed them from an artistic standpoint. Just my opinion, but everything from "Hold Your Fire" forward does nothing for me really. 

As for staying power, they still exist...with the original members. Very few bands that have been at it for 30+ years can say that. And they can still fill big venues across the globe. Granted the newer material is easy to ignore - I know I have. I guess it depends on how you define "staying power".


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

hmm, I dunno...I grew up in the 80's and remember Rush being a very minor band.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

hoser said:


> hmm, I dunno...I grew up in the 80's and remember Rush being a very minor band.


Funny how two people who grew up just a couple of hours drive apart can see things so differently, eh (Clarenville for me)? 

I guess it's a matter of perspective. The 80's were my teen years and from a rock radio standpoint (at least in Canada) Rush's Pernament Waves, Moving Pictures, Signals, and Grace Under Pressure albums seemed to be staple food. I don't think you could go 60 minutes when OZ-FM first started without hearing at least 1 Rush tune (kinda like K-Rock is with Kim Mitchell/Max Webster now). Heck, Moving Pictures is still the first thing I pop in when checking out new audio gear, and has been for 20+ years. It's like my reference point.

Maybe my perspective is just skewed because Rush was one of the first bands that really got me into music (along with Sabbath & Zeppelin).


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah... I knew a lot of people who were into them....I dunno, my memory could be hazy on it since I was never a big fan....and all the beer.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

(hehe) Fortunately (?) I didn't start drinking until I went to MUN so everything up to mid-86 is pretty clear. Things get a little hazy after that for some reason... :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I know it's off topic, but back to my first paragraph.....do you guys know anyone that owns a Celine Dion album? These other bands that sold millions of albums I actually know people who own the albums. I have never talked to anyone who owns a Celine Dion album, or never seen one in anyone's house I have visisted. Do people just hide her albums?


My sister owns them. Oh yeah, she is on the cutting edge of music. She's also a huge Liberace fan. Had the nerve to give me a copy the Saturday Night Fever soundtrack(had to love the late 70's). I guess the Disco sucks t-shirts I had never made a point.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

You dont seem to alone there on those things. But if it really matters im not a fan of any of that.


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

zao_89 said:


> The pop punk bands Im talking about are ones like New Found Glory, Blink 182, Rufio (amazing guitar work for a pop punk band, check them out). And bands people label as emo, even though I know theyre not like Hawthorne Heights, Relient K and I cant think of any other big names.
> 
> Oh yeah, and anybody like Horse the band?


Love Relient K. Probably my favorite band.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I'm with Jeff on Cold Play.......where's the razorblades?
> 
> Why do so many people hate Creed? It was the only stuff in the 90's that caught my attention?



Ha! I can't stand Coldplay either, I just find it kind of boring... Creed is for sure a guilty pleasure for me I love the acoustic version of My Own Prison. Stapp's a bit dramatic, but as long as I don't have to look at them. I think people get the ick factor from them cause they think they're trying to copy Pearl Jam etc.. 

Stil love metallica, although when I saw them 5 years ago they were A-holes and I have to say I really didn't like St Anger. Looking forward to the new record produced by Rick Reuben though.

And, I love Greeenday! Loved American Idiot. Well until radio overplayed it...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

hoser said:


> New Metallica - how new? last time I was fanatical about them was around Justice...they've written some good stuff since but just not into it as much.


I found 'St. Anger' to be a little lame for Metallica.
Isn't this around the time that they sobered up?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I found 'St. Anger' to be a little lame for Metallica.
> Isn't this around the time that they sobered up?


Yes indeed, just didn't want to come out and say it! :smile:


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

Goes to show you that taste in music is subjective.

I love Coldplay. I bought "A Rush of Blood to the Head" and I NEVER listen to the CD. I find myself watching the DVD concert that came with it over and over again.

Granted the guys aren't masters of their instruments, but they write great tunes and Chris Martin is an excellent singer\songwriter.

Not sure about Creed, but Scott Stapp is a pathetic Eddie Vedder wannabe.

EDIT: how can Rush be a fringe\cult band? They've been selling out arenas for 25+ years?!?!?! Sure, they can't compete with Justin Timberlake, but Rush writes and plays (masterfully) their own stuff. Today's pop stars rely on producers AND songwriters to make them popular.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't like anything listed in the OP! LOL


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> I don't like anything listed in the OP! LOL


ya me either, some of them ive never even heard of


----------

